# Woodpecker Tremolo : Rate isn't working at all



## Dali (Sep 29, 2019)

Newbie at his third PedalPCB pedal: Woodpecker Tremolo.

Rate has no effect, no sound change.
I got sound when pedal is on or off.
Engaged the sound is slightly different but I would say it could be psychological or it's 10% different.
Led is working as expected. 
Toggle switch has no effect and is a DPDT instead of a SPDT but someone told me it's ok if I just use a single row of 3 on the board.(see soldering photo)
Depth and Level have some kind of impact when rotated but no tremolo effect at all.
I replaced the B100K Depth knob but situation is the same: No effect when rotating it.

I have zero knowledge in electricity, just following instructions blindly. I own a voltmeter but I haven't the slightest idea what to do with it. You can laugh or cry.

Any hint appreciated !


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 1, 2019)

Where did you get your 2n6027? Get the one from mouser. Don’t get the ones from ebay.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Dali (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks a lot for answering pedjok !

Sadly, my PF5102 and 2n6027 are from eBay because Tayda didn't have them.

Are those from eBay always 100% defect or its only a high % defect rate? I'm asking because I bought 10 of those.

That's from seller survy2014: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/10PCS-2N6027-6027-TRANS-PROG-UNIJUNCT-40V-TO92-NEW-GOOD-QUALITY/400985231298

I will try replacement tonight.

Thanks again for answering!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 1, 2019)

Does it have the same marking as in the picture above?


----------



## Dali (Oct 1, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Does it have the same marking as in the picture above?



Almost...
But the 2 is not on top of 0 (zero)


----------



## Dali (Oct 1, 2019)

I have replaced the 2N6027 but it didn't change anything.

Before changing, I checked if the newest wasn't dead and from technics found on Youtube, it looked ok. Even the original one was showing some reading on the multimeter (it was not dead).

I'm loosing faith in my abilities...


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 1, 2019)

Just get the one from mouser, guaranteed to work.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 1, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Just get the one from mouser, guaranteed to work.


Yep...
I had the same problem... got em from mouser and everything worked fine...


----------



## Dali (Oct 4, 2019)

For reference : https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/woodpecker-build-issues-new-version.825/

Maybe @PedalPCB should add some kind of notice in the docs or item description about that particular 2N6027 and where to get them.

At 2$ for 10 on eBay/China and almost 12$ (chip and shipping) from Mouser, it's really too easy to fall for the economic bad choice... Or Maybe PedalPCB should start selling 2N6027...


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 25, 2019)

The Digikey one are ok. Highly priced but they work


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 26, 2019)

When it seems too good to be true, it probably is.  At least you can get your money back from eBay.  Built into the price when you buy from DigiKey or Mouser is the guarantee that the parts are not counterfeit because you are buying from a factory-authorized distributor.


----------



## jcabcode (Aug 30, 2021)

I ordered my 2N6027s from Small Bear Electronics and I have the same issue...coudn't say if it is the 2N6027 or the 2N5089 (this one from Mouser) because only the Level knob (output volume) seems to work properly. Does SB Electronics are usually trustworthy ? I am at my third pedal only...

Thanks!


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Aug 30, 2021)

jcabcode said:


> I ordered my 2N6027s from Small Bear Electronics and I have the same issue...coudn't say if it is the 2N6027 or the 2N5089 (this one from Mouser) because only the Level knob (output volume) seems to work properly. Does SB Electronics are usually trustworthy ? I am at my third pedal only...
> 
> Thanks!


Small bear and mouser are both extremely reputable.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 30, 2021)

Popnfreshbass said:


> Small bear and mouser are both extremely reputable.


''Pictures are worth a Thousand words''
Show Good Pictures!!!


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Aug 30, 2021)

music6000 said:


> ''Pictures are worth a Thousand words''
> Show Good Pictures!!!




Mouser on the left, small bear in the midldle, and pedalpcb on the right!


----------

